
Resigning from Oracle - robbiemitchell
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/resigning-from-oracle-george-a-polisner
======
jamesmp98
haha, someone from Oracle pretending to have morals

~~~
devopsproject
This is no laughing matter. He might have been the last one :)

------
late2part
instead of working to influence the president, Mr. Polisner is choosing to
invest in divisiveness. His crisis of conscience may award him laudation from
his peers, but it is unlikely to help create good from the Trump
Administration. Even Reagan, Bush were influenced. Trump has shown some
receptiveness to influence. Mr. Polisner chooses to increase divisiveness
instead of build a bridge or contribute to helping the executive branch do
good for America.

~~~
banku_brougham
i predict that this divide is unbridgeable, and that all who attempt to help
will have no influence on policy, but will merely become political cover for
truly bad things.

~~~
pawadu
Only time can tell, but given how Trump has treated expert groups before it is
highly uncertain of any of them will be able to influence his policies.

------
riverside
so brave

